# GPS Tracker



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

Forgive me if this topic has already been done to death, but I couldn't find any threads about it on HF. 

I want to find a GPS watch type tracker that I can also use to check my horse's heart rate. I think Polar makes one and Garmin has some conversion-type kits... but do any of you endurance riders use such devices? 

I ride alone and can get lost in a paper sack, so a GPS device would be cool, and I figure may as well throw in a horse heart monitor just for safety and information...

Any recommendations?


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

I have a Polar heart rate monitor for the horse. Just like the Polar I have for myself, it goes around the chest with two contacts on each side of the heart. Others don't work well and are unreliable.


I use a Garmin etrex vista for GPS tracking. I also have a S.P.O.T. device that sends a 911 message for emergencies and also leaves a trail that can be accessed by computer or smart phone. I have used it on my horse with a collar to monitor his whereabouts.


My experience is that devices that do multiple things do them all poorly compared to a dedicated device.


As always, YMMV


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Dunno about heart rate monitors but I just use my phone as a GPS tracker, with an app like Map My Tracks(used to use that, found better, can't recall name).

Wish I could find a good GPS tracker to put on my dogs without breaking the bank tho!


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

An automotive tracker with around a $10/month subscription should work on dogs. Digital fences can be built with alerts sent if the tracker leaves a certain area. And notification if the tracker moves. The tracking data can be selected for 2.5 seconds for up to once every hour.


The SPOT emergency tracker can do most of the above but not the digital fence.


If the dogs tend to stay together as do horses, one tracker would do.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks. I've only seen exxy ones & not for only $10/month(+ whatever they cost to buy). It's for the times the dogs may 'go bush' or such, when we're on trail rides or such. But usually they're good, and hang about, come when called on our regular rides, but on the odd occasion we go somewhere & lose them... when they go after kangaroos or such. This is probably only a few times a year, last time I went somewhere I was worried was September - so a monthly subscription has put me off.


----------



## KyleM (Jan 22, 2020)

loosie said:


> Dunno about heart rate monitors but I just use my phone as a GPS tracker, with an app like Map My Tracks(used to use that, found better, can't recall name).
> 
> Wish I could find a good GPS tracker to put on my dogs without breaking the bank tho!


I was just about to say, just use a dog GPS tracker like any of these on your horse. That's all we use. I mean a tracker is a tracker :wink: They aren't THAT expensive, Loosie. Sure, there are some expensive ones but you don't need that. We use the Whistle Go and strap it around the neck. Works just fine for us and our :gallop:


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks KylieM for the suggestion, but it's all relative & I just did a google search on that name & in excess of $200 a piece is indeed 'that' exxy for me to buy them just for the fun of it.


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

Add the cost of a required monthly subscription.


----------

